# Kids and dogs!!



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

This may just be a wee rant but could use some advice!!

We were visiting family with Hercules and his V pal bruno when some family friends arrived with their 2 kids aged 2 and 4. Both very nice kids, but very energetic. The 2 year old took a great interest in H and his whippy tail. He was screaming, pulling H's tail, pulling his ears and trying to climb on his back. 

H did not seem too upset by it, at one point he got excited and started licking the child's hands and face... Then I called him away as thought he may get too boisterous and accidentally hurt the child.

The parents didn't seem concerned at all.. They kept saying how good the dogs were with kids and how their friends dog would growl if the kids did that. I tried to hint that perhaps the dog didn't like getting jumped all over but they didn't seem bothered!

I was totally on edge watching H the whole evening. Just because he's normally soft doesn't mean that if he gets hurt he might not growl/snap. Also even if gets overexcited playing he could easily knock over a 2 year old. Then he would be seen as a 'bad dog' even if it is the child provoking him.. I wish people understood dogs are not toys and teach their kids accordingly!!

Anyway rant over... But we will probably be seeing more of this family so any advice on how to deal with the situation without causing offence would be much appreciated!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Hbomb, 

Even though Nelly is only 6 months and not full size I hover over her 24/7 when around kids in the family who are thankfully understanding of the fact that she is just too bouncy, strong and boisterous to be left alone with them or jumped on, grabbed etc. There is a firm line for both kids and the girl when they are together. 

I would definitely say to the parents that it might not be such a good idea for them to be pestering him constantly, focus on the safety of their kids if that makes it less awkward. 

Good on H for being such a patient guy! Very vigilant of you to recognise that there is nothing to say things couldn't get a bit hairy if H got a sore one.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have a four year old and it is super importAnt for us that our son learn not to get the puppy all riled up. When he does, the dog invariably gets jumpy and can easily knock our son down. While some kids may be okay with this kind of play, I do not want to encourage it because we can easily have a playmate over who isn't familiar with dogs and I don't want Wilson to think this is okay behavior

For friends who are ok with their kids touching, grabbing, overly physical with the dogs, I would just step in and explain that you don't want the puppy to play rough because it could lead to injury either of their child or others. You will have to take control and teach gentle touches and appropriate behaviors when the parents don't. Just remember that if and when things get out of control ... It is going to be the dog's fault (at least most parents think that!). So try to keep things from escalating and getting out of hand.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Our girl is great with kids, but I won't hesitate for a second to gently correct & educate a child's behavior. We have her out with us all the time & she is an attention getter 8) Like mlwindc says, anything goes wrong it will be blamed on the pup, right or not. If more get togethers are in store, talk with the parents, and use your time with them as a teaching experience for their kids


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

When kids come over to Oso, I am also hoverer and teacher. I think with kids that young it is sometimes easy to revert to kid voice (well, for people who do this anyways) and instruct on how we treat dogs nicely and make it into a teaching situation. 

If the kids are unable to do it, then you explain, "Ok, well I liked how you were trying, maybe you can do better next time" and just put the doggy away. I know it can be frustrating when at someone else's house, but probably bring a travel crate and train your pup to relax in it. 

If the parents say it's ok, just explain nicely that you heard about a poor little boy who got bit by a dog and needed stitches. Now you're a bit traumatized and would rather be over-vigilant than let anything happen to the dogs or the kids. I'm not huge on confrontation and am still trying to figure out how to navigate rough waters smoothly, but if you tell them something dramatic like that, they tend to understand or let you do your thing even if they still disagree. 

Next time they come over you remind them how to treat the doggy, stay with them, model it and if they still aren't able, doggy goes away again. repeat. As they get older, they will hopefully learn to treat pups better anyways. 

We often bring out treats and teach the kids how to "train" the dog. 

First, get attention - then give command - then treat. They then get to give the treat to the dogs. All children are different in their ability to do this. Making sure they don't talk over each other is a big thing - as that confuses the dog. For 2 year olds, we just let them feed the dog pretty much. For most behaviors, they get a second chance to do it right. But, we use words like, "That scares the doggy. Oh that's so much better, he likes that!" etc. 

If it's not the right social setting to stop what you're doing and instruct kids who don't know how to treat dogs, then I would just put your pup away pronto. 

Also, if you can always just not bring the dogs if it's a setting where you can't or don't want to be that involved. Sadly, we don't bring Oso to my husband's get togethers anymore. Or if we do, only for a limited time. His BIL has a dog that is sometimes aggressive, his SIL is scared of dogs, the kids vary in being scared of dogs to being all over him and needing instruction, we just can't relax when he is there. We have my mom "dogsit" him instead. He's being spoiled with her huge yard and soup bones, while we get to enjoy the family.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry no advice from me. I am a very straight foward person and would tell them I don't won't the kids on him, or I would leave my dog at home.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, one of my "pet peeves" is how modern parents, many times, just let their children do whatever they feel like doing, without any guidance or (okay, I'll say it) discipline. 

It's entirely up to you to protect your dog in situations like this. If anything goes wrong, he will always be to blame. You've received some great advice here!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Say "Sorry, but no. Not a good idea. My dog is not THAT friendly. He is a high-energy hunting dog and is not like most cuddly dogs."

Protect your dog. Kids and your dog on your terms.

Four years ago I wrote the following post on my blog about working with Chloe and children:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/fear-of-toddlers-overcome.html

Picture of Bailey at 2 years old with a couple of his young fan club members.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Very odd to me?

mine all visit kids centers of sickness or high risks?

Never one problem but too many kisses :-*

Might be the owner  and skills ;D


----------



## basinbuckeye (Apr 19, 2013)

I am on the opposite side of this... I am a huge witch when it comes to letting my kid around other people's dogs. Especially ones he has never met before because well, they are unfamiliar with each other. 

I can't stand it when dog owners - after hearing me tell my child no and to give a dog space - say -- "Oh no, no it's fine, he's a nice dog."

I palm face and roll my eyes and reiterate that is nice, but it is to protect both parties.

I guess I am very firm on my rules because as a child a neighbor told my parents that their cat was "friendly" and only after I had a huge gash in my face did they tell my parents they assumed she was and had never been around children. 

So, I am firm with my child about how/when/ect he gets to play with dogs that are not our own.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your helpful replies 

Although H looks/acts like a big soft lump, he is an animal and can be unpredictable like any animal. You can't be too careful!

Love the idea of telling a story about a wee boy who got bit by a dog and so I want to be extra careful. Think I'll use that next time I see the little terror..sorry child.  and his parents.

Also getting H used to kids. The neighbourhood kids love him, they line up and I will get them to tell him to sit/down and give him a treat. He loves getting treats and being stroked..think he's just an attention hound


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

As the mother of 3 kids 5/7 and11 I read these replays with interest. My 5 yo was bitten by a jack Russell last year this was after she asked the owner could she pet him. 

My kids are not allowed to hype our pup up end of, in the beginning they did and it always ended in tears with the dog coming of the worst. Now they can play with her when either myself or my husband is in the room. 

With regard to other kids, I'd say my dog has never bitten my kids. But she's still a dog, tell your kids to be gentle. Hth,
Tara.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 3 yr old neice who took to chasing olive and playing with her like she does her mentally insane cockapoo. Olive is now terrified of any small child that comes near her! She is very kind and wouldnt hurt a fly but I can see she hates it.

I have ensured that my niece leaves her well alone and basically ignores her. we have another neice who is 1 and olive doesnt mind her so much so gives her the occassional lick. 

It has worried me for when I get children but hopefully it will be different there. 

I was walking Olive on lead the other day down the road and this woman let her child (toddler age) run screaming up behind us. I nearly lost olive over the road she she was terrified. people dont seem to understand. it she hadnt had a child she would have had some fowl language aimed her way!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I would definitely NOT allow anyone's children to jump on my dog or pull his ears or anything like that. You definitely need to tell the kids "no" since the parents apparently have no clue. That is just not okay, and even if your dog tolerates it now, there may come a day when he won't, and then the kid gets bitten and the dog put down. Or the kids will do this to the wrong dog (like, um, mine) and end up without a nose. Parents are so clueless about his, I have actually had to turn around and literally run away from kids with my leashed Vizsla, trying to yell at the parents "no! he is not friendly-he is on this short leash for a reason"

I think it took having a not-so-friendly Vizsla for me to learn how important it is to teach kids how to behave with dogs. I am already teaching my 15 month old that we absolutely do not pull doggies' tails, ears, poke their eyes, or climb on them. Never. Not even to dogs we know are friendly. And knowing how my dog can behave, and how dumb some people are when it comes to dog behavior, I also won't let my daughter pet strange dogs, even if the owners say they are friendly. 

I feel like this is a big issue and there needs to be more awareness. 

From the Humane Society website: (Maybe you could just print this website and slip it somewhere where the parents will read it?) haha

_Dog Bites

Dog bite statistics
•An estimated 4.7 million dog bites occur in the U.S. each year2,3
•Nearly 800,000 dog bites require medical care2
•Approximately 92% of fatal dog attacks involved male dogs, 94% of which were not neutered1
•Approximately 25% of fatal dog attacks involved chained dogs1
•Approximately 71% of bites occur to the extremities (arms, legs, hands, feet)2
•Approximately two-thirds of bites occurred on or near the victim’s property, and most victims knew the dog
•The insurance industry pays more than $1 billion in dog-bite claims each year3
•At least 25 different breeds of dogs have been involved in the 238 dog-bite-related fatalities in the U.S.4
•Approximately 24% of human deaths involved unrestrained dogs off of their owners’ property4
•Approximately 58% of human deaths involved unrestrained dogs on their owners’ property4

Breed-specific legislation (BSL)
•In response to these statistics, many communities have enacted breed-specific legislation (BSL) that prohibits ownership of certain breeds, such as pit bulls, Rottweilers and others.
•Any breed of dog can bite, and research suggests BSL does little to protect the community from dog-bite incidents.
•In fact, BSL can often have unintended consequences -- such as black-market interest and indiscriminant breeding practices -- resulting in subsequent breed overpopulation that leads to increases in the number of homeless, stray and euthanized dogs.
•Enforcement of BSL has been shown to be very costly and extremely difficult to enforce. One county in Maryland spent more than $560,000 maintaining pit bulls (not including payroll, cross-agency costs and utilities), while fees generated only $35,000.5
•Responsible breeding and ownership, public education and enforcement of existing laws are the most effective ways of reducing dog bites.
•American Humane supports local legislation to protect communities from dangerous animals, but does not advocate laws that target specific breeds of dogs.

Dog bites and children 
•50% of dog attacks involved children under 12 years old
•82% of dog bites treated in the emergency room involved children under 15 years old2
•70% of dog-bite fatalities occurred among children under 10 years old5
•Bite rates are dramatically higher among children who are 5 to 9 years old2
•Unsupervised newborns were 370 times more likely than an adult to be killed by a dog5
•65% of bites among children occur to the head and neck2
•Boys under the age of 15 years old are bitten more often than girls of the same age2

What can parents do?
•Educate your children. Studies have found that the number-one dog-bite prevention measure is education. Children who understand how to act around dogs, how to play with dogs, when to leave dogs alone and how to properly meet a dog are much less likely to be bitten. To address this need, American Humane has created American Humane KIDS: Kids Interacting with Dogs Safely™, a dog-bite prevention program specifically for children ages 4 to 7.
•Supervise your children. Unsupervised children may innocently wander too close to a dangerous situation. Eighty-eight percent of fatal dog attacks among 2-year-olds occurred when the child was left unsupervised.1 Supervision of children, especially around dogs, is one way to help ensure they are safe.

Safe rules of behavior for kids

Don’t treat a dog unkindly.
•Never hit, kick, slap or bite a dog or pull on his ears, tail or paws.

Don’t bother a dog when she is busy.
•Never bother dogs with puppies or dogs that are playing with or guarding toys, eating or sleeping. Always leave service dogs alone while they are working.

Don’t approach a dog you don’t know.
•Never approach a dog that is tied up, behind a fence or in a car.
•If you find an animal, call the police or animal control for help.
•If you want to meet a dog, first ask the owner for permission. If the owner says it’s OK, hold out your hand in a fist for the dog to sniff. If he’s interested, you can give him a little scratch under the chin (notover the head) and say hello.

Do be calm.
•Always talk in a quiet voice or whisper -- no shouting -- and take a “time out” if you feel angry or frustrated.

Do be still.
•If a loose dog approaches you, stand still like a tree. Keep your hands at your sides, and stay quiet and calm. Look away from the dog.
•If you are on the ground, curl up into a ball, like a rock. Keep your knees to your chest and your hands over your ears. Stay quiet and calm. Look down at your knees, not at the dog.
•Always make slow movements, set things down carefully and don’t run when you’re around dogs, as this gets them excited and they may accidently hurt you.
_


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Kids will be kids, just like puppies will be puppies.
Short attention spans, and not much impulse control.
Its up to us to intervene, and sometimes play referee to keep kids and dogs safe.


----------

